# Poor Olive



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm on my way to the vets when it opens. Olive couldn't poop this morning and she was crying when she tried. I looked and she had a large amount of poop stuck on her bum. I cleanned it up for her and then saw that her bum was pushed out(sorry gross). She was able to poop after that, but her bum is still pushed out. I feel so bad for her. Could this be her anal glands? We've had issues with loose poop since we got her. It firms up for a bit and then it gets loose for a while. She is very sensitve to food and treats and pretty timid so stress causes this to happen too. Ugh. I hate when my babies are sick. Will update later today when I get a chance. I know she'll be ok, but I just want her to feel better right now!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

good luck - hope all goes well at the vets and Olive better soon!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Please update, Lady did have the poop stuck thing, and Olive's bum may just be irritated because of the blockage....hope all is ok.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ugh. My poor baby. The vet gave her a steroid shot and an antibiotic shot. Her glands were full and infected and she has pushed the inside of her anus out. The swelling is already starting to go down, but her anus is still out. He said it should go in on it's own as it heals, but if not she'll need surgery. He wasn't sure if the fur was the issue, but said something blocked her. She had a normal poop so she isn't blocked now. I feel so bad for her and i'm so glad that i stay with her when she's outside. Who knows what would have happened if she was outside by herself trying to poop this morning. It's bad enough and i was there to help her.

She was due for her regular jabs so she got those today too. I felt so bad giving her 2 more shots after everything she went through, but i would have had to go back later this week and i think that would have stressed her out more. She is resting in her crate now. I have to watch her constantly to make sure she isn't licking the area or dragging. I also have cream to put on it twice a day. I really hope it heals so she can avoid surgery.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH NO!!! poor little olive! the poor thing! 
That is not good. I really hope the swelling and everything goes back where it should, did he reccomend icing or anything to help it go back??
Keep her bum hair trimmed short to keep it away from everything...that is what caused Lady's blockage a long while back, she had gotten some hair stuck.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

He didn't say anything about icing it. I could try that if she'd let me. I was so upset I didn't even really hear what the cream was for. Maybe that helps with swelling. I'll have to read it.

It's so awful to see. It looks really bad. It's a bright red bump the size of a blueberry outside of her bum. My husband asked me how much it cost as soon as i walked in the door and i just lost it on him! How much I paid is the last thing i'm worried about right now. I'm so afraid of what is going to happen when she has to poop again. It's going to hurt. I know kids will start to hold their poop if it hurts and i really hope dogs aren't like that.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay so then it is like a hemroid kind of a thing, I am sure the cream is probably to bring the swelling down.....make sure she doesn't drag for sure!! you dont want her to open it up....poor thing must have been straining so hard.

She may try and hold her poop if it hurts, but she has a runny bum sometimes, so hopefully it won't be too bad as it shouldn't be too solid.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to bring her with me in the car today. I have a bunch of stops to make, but she won't have to be left alone for more than 5 minutes. She should sleep most of the time in the car so that will give her some time to heal. I'll give her lots of cold water too and that should help soften her poop.

Off topic, but i asked my vet about how timid she is and he gave me the card of a dog behaviourist who he thinks would be helpful. She has a kennel as well and he said she'll work one on one with her and introduce her to dogs she knows are stable and calm. I think i might call her because i like the idea of her choosing the dogs to introduce Olive to. I think a controlled environment like that might be better for her than a class right now. I'm still going to bring her to the petsmart orientation tomorrow. I want to see what their classes are like and then i'll decide which one to bring her to.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yah that sounds great! would be really nice to have the option of someone hand picking the dogs to introduce Olive too.


----------

